# Things to be considered when choosing a location for a tropical aquarium



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

feel free to add to this! just thought it might help people... this is all my own work.

Things to be considered when choosing a location for a tropical aquarium

Once you have established that the floor will take the weight of the fish tank once it is full with water (1 ltr = 1kg) and any decorations and equipment that are chosen, the tank will need to be situated:

&#8226;	Will your chosen aquarium fit in the space you have allocated?

&#8226;	Will the aquarium be in direct sunlight? If so then algae will flourish and the tanks temperature will not stay stable.

&#8226;	Will the aquarium be level? If not then there is a chance that the aquarium could be unstable.

&#8226;	Is the aquarium going to be properly supported? If not then there is a chance the tank could crack or fall. 

&#8226;	Is the aquarium liable to be knocked? Try to keep the aquarium away from busy areas of the house.

&#8226;	Is the aquarium going to be in a draft? If so then the temperature could be unstable within the tank.

&#8226;	Will the aquarium be within easy reach of a plug socket? You will need at least 3 plug sockets and maybe more depending on what equipment you choose to include in you aquarium.

&#8226;	Will the aquarium be near a water source? You will need to do regular water changes and top ups so the closest to the nearest tap will reduce the probability of spilling water.

&#8226;	Is the aquarium away from radiators or heat sources: this will increase the temperature of the water within the fish tank and could cause in the loss of fish.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Also, make sure that electrical sockets are well protected from water spillage. I've seen sockets explode when just a tiny amount of water was spilled on them by accident.


----------

